# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  UN JLabel soulign

## maya

Bonjour 


j'ai besoin d'un JLabel soulign, et je ne sais pas comment le faire.
la mthode setFont() me permet de rendre un label ( GRAS ou ITALIQUE ) et non pas soulign .
ma question est comment souligner un JLabel?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide   ::cry::

----------


## xixi31

tu peux utiliser du html : 



```
new JLabel().setText("<html><u>titre</u></html>");
```

----------


## maya

Merci xixi31
avec cette ligne de code le problme est rgl



> add( new JLabel("<html><u>Mot</u></html>"));


 ::D:

----------

